# Lighting For a 29 gallon



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I need help, I have a 29 gallon planted tank with a Marineland hood and LED lights and I need something better. I just ordered a glass canopy, but I need an inexpensive light, and don't even know where to begin. Any input is greatly appreciated... Thank you!!


----------



## summers1rose (Jul 7, 2011)

I dont know much about lighting but i have two tanks the same size. One is florescent ( does awesome with growing plants and keeps it bright) its on a timer. So it turns on in the am and off when the sun pokes threw. And i also have the led type too. (Just got it but not sure if it will sustain the plants) and its night led is great. I love the way it looks and i can cut down on power i use with it. I wish someone would make a mixtures of the two. If you know anyone or can fabracate things yourself. Then get a florescent hood. (Just the removable light peace. And a set of night(blue) led lights and find a way to put them together. But eather way i love the floresent more. Best of luck.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

summers1rose said:


> I dont know much about lighting but i have two tanks the same size. One is florescent ( does awesome with growing plants and keeps it bright) its on a timer. So it turns on in the am and off when the sun pokes threw. And i also have the led type too. (Just got it but not sure if it will sustain the plants) and its night led is great. I love the way it looks and i can cut down on power i use with it. I wish someone would make a mixtures of the two. If you know anyone or can fabracate things yourself. Then get a florescent hood. (Just the removable light peace. And a set of night(blue) led lights and find a way to put them together. But eather way i love the floresent more. Best of luck.


I can tell you with the Marineland hood the LED light are ok with my plants as long as it is in the middle, it's just not strong enough for the whole tank. I do plan to use the Hood on a 20 long, I think the LED will be enough in there.


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know how much your willing to spend but if you use Ebay at all this LED fixture is an extremely good price, they light the whole aquarium because of the spacing and angle at which the bulbs can project and they emit 6500K light which means it's plant friendly. For 40$ you cant go wrong. Can't remember who but someone on this forum brought them too my attention. On the other hand, I made this DIY light setup fairly cheap using CFL's and my existing hood.

Just my .02!


----------



## FW Fanatic (Nov 5, 2011)

Check out fishneedit.com


----------



## Tinybaum (Aug 17, 2010)

I had the same question just a few weeks ago. 

I went with the Coralife Aqualife T5 HO. I kept the Actinic light, and switched out the 10K for a 6500k.

The only thing I wish this light had was separate controls per bulb. Average price is around $100.

I am kinda of new so maybe what others suggest is a better option lol


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was really not looking to spend a fortune, I think I'm going to order the LED's but my family is going to think I am nuts... perhaps I should ship them to a friends house... LOL


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

JonJonHobbyist said:


> I don't know how much your willing to spend but if you use Ebay at all this LED fixture is an extremely good price, they light the whole aquarium because of the spacing and angle at which the bulbs can project and they emit 6500K light which means it's plant friendly. For 40$ you cant go wrong. Can't remember who but someone on this forum brought them too my attention. On the other hand, I made this DIY light setup fairly cheap using CFL's and my existing hood.
> 
> Just my .02!


I finally bought a light! I got the 78 LED's from Ebay. I am going to try to get the new hood on and the lights up tonight! Thanks JonJonHobbyist
I will let you know how they work.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Walmart sells fixtures with plant/aquarium bulbs for 10 bucks or so. For 30/40 bucks you could flood a tank with light. And plants love it, have one on my 20 Long.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The BeamWorks fixtures are actually an Odyssea version of the Marineland Double-Brights (which I think you have). I have a 54-LED 5W 6500K fixture over my 10 gallon and it grows wisteria and moss well, but if you want to have any high-light plants like glosso in there you'll want a more powerful light.

T5HO lights are a good mix between cost effectiveness and quality/intensity of light emitted. I would suggest a Current USA Nova Extreme freshwater version, they're on the less expensive side of the T5HO group because they are the basic setup - no cooling fans, no LED moonlights, etc. They have ballasts which I have heard are prone to failure, but I've been running a 24" Nova Extreme over my 29 gallon for 2+ years and have had no issues at all.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

anyway you could fit spiral bulbs in there?


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> The BeamWorks fixtures are actually an Odyssea version of the Marineland Double-Brights (which I think you have). I have a 54-LED 5W 6500K fixture over my 10 gallon and it grows wisteria and moss well, but if you want to have any high-light plants like glosso in there you'll want a more powerful light.
> 
> T5HO lights are a good mix between cost effectiveness and quality/intensity of light emitted. I would suggest a Current USA Nova Extreme freshwater version, they're on the less expensive side of the T5HO group because they are the basic setup - no cooling fans, no LED moonlights, etc. They have ballasts which I have heard are prone to failure, but I've been running a 24" Nova Extreme over my 29 gallon for 2+ years and have had no issues at all.


Unfortunately the Marineland hoods do not come with the double bright, I thought about getting another like a T5 but i really wanted to stay with LED.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I would check ebay, I found a light for my 75 for $60 on there, and also check your classifieds.


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

How'd the Ebay led light work out? I was planning on getting one around the same time I suggested it to you but I've had to put out quite a bit of money recently into my truck and car along with the fact that they cut my hours back at work, which always happens at a good time, anyway needless to say the light hasn't been in my budget but in a few months I'm planning on ordering it. What'd you think of it?


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I put the light on yesterday and last night I noticed my dwarf lilies are already changing their direction! So far, so good!


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a aquabeam 500. It's on my 26gal bowfront and it is growing medium light plants very well. Also gives that great shimmer effect. Cost about $140.
LED Aquarium Light; Reef Lighting, AquaRay AquaBeam, GroBeam, Cree XR, XG


----------

